# Avatars



## adds21 (10 Jul 2010)

The avatars appear to be different on the main, and mobile sites...

For example, my "smiley face" avatar looks fine on the "normal" site, but if I view the forum on my iPhone, my posts are missing an avatar. The reason I noticed this however is that some people have different avatars on the mobile site to the one on the "normal" site. 

Bit odd!


----------



## adds21 (10 Jul 2010)

adds21 said:


> The avatars appear to be different on the main, and mobile sites...
> 
> For example, my "smiley face" avatar looks fine on the "normal" site, but if I view the forum on my iPhone, my posts are missing an avatar. The reason I noticed this however is that some people have different avatars on the mobile site to the one on the "normal" site.
> 
> Bit odd!



Ah! It appears that the normal site is using the "Avatar" picture, and the Mobile site is using the "Photo" picture from the user profile.


----------



## Headgardener (10 Jul 2010)

My wolf is missing completely but hopefuly this will just be a small glitch that Shaun can fix when he has had some sleep.


----------



## Arch (10 Jul 2010)

adds21 said:


> Ah! It appears that the normal site is using the "Avatar" picture, and the Mobile site is using the "Photo" picture from the user profile.



It looks like the profile pic is being used for the comments bit on the right hand side of the main index too...


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2010)

Yes, there's an inconsistency in the use of avatars and profile pics but it's not something I can "fix".

There's also some debate on the developers forum about changing to a single image to use site-wide for user profiles and avatars alike, which make come into play in the future.

For now though, it's just one of those oddities that we'll have to get used to.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Headgardener (10 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> *Yes, there's an inconsistency in the use of avatars and profile pics but it's not something I can "fix".
> *
> There's also some debate on the developers forum about changing to a single image to use site-wide for user profiles and avatars alike, which make come into play in the future.
> 
> ...


Does this mean that I will need to find a new avatar?


----------



## Shaun (11 Jul 2010)

Headgardener said:


> Does this mean that I will need to find a new avatar?



No, I've recovered it from the previous site data.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Headgardener (11 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Headgardener said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean that I will need to find a new avatar?
> ...


Thank you Shaun


----------

